# Paph. basket culture



## abax (Mar 1, 2013)

Just a comment on Rick's basket culture...it works! I have three helenae
that had rotted roots. I put all three in a 4" basket with Rick's Mix of
sand, gravel, a bit of sphag. with the addition of a bit of Orchiata and
the helenae are reviving and looking much better. Thank you, TN Rick!
They may live to bloom after all.:rollhappy:


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 1, 2013)

I would love to see pictures!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 1, 2013)

I would also love to see pictures!

@Rick: why the Orchiata and can you suggest a substitute?


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> I would also love to see pictures!
> 
> @Rick: why the Orchiata and can you suggest a substitute?



That was Abax's own variation on the method. I pretty much stick to moss and coarse gravel, with a bit of sand. I have a couple that I've done in a CHC mix and they are doing fine too. So you are welcome to try anything that you fancy.

I think low K and high water rates are more important than the potting method in this case.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2013)

abax said:


> Just a comment on Rick's basket culture...it works! I have three helenae
> that had rotted roots. I put all three in a 4" basket with Rick's Mix of
> sand, gravel, a bit of sphag. with the addition of a bit of Orchiata and
> the helenae are reviving and looking much better. Thank you, TN Rick!
> They may live to bloom after all.:rollhappy:



Your welcome!

I have a lot of confidence in the method, but hasn't it only been two weeks?


----------



## abax (Mar 2, 2013)

I donno...I don't keep track of repotting dates except on the tags. What is
obvious is that leaves have stopped turning brown and dropping off and the
overall leaf color is much improved in a very short time. All three plants
were looking yellowish and now they're not. I call that improvement, don't
you? :>)

I added the Orchiata to the mix because the rest of my Paphs. seem quite
happy with some Orchiata added to the mix or some of the smaller ones
are growing very well in just Orchiata with no additional amendments.

Addendum: I'd love to post some photos if I can figure out why my phone won't
co-operate with my Mac.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2013)

abax said:


> ...
> Addendum: I'd love to post some photos if I can figure out why my phone won't co-operate with my Mac.


I don't know your phone, but can you email your phone photos to yourself? Then you can retrieve them on your Mac.


----------



## abax (Mar 3, 2013)

Dot, I've been trying to do that off and on for over a month. It worked
fine at first and now it won't transfer at all. Neither will it do a download
directly from the phone to my MacBookPro. The phone is Samsung Galaxy
slll. The phone indicates that it's sending the photos, but they don't
show up anywhere on my Mac. I've gone over both instruction books and
it should work, but it doesn't.

I wanted so much to post my spicer. and Norito Hasegawa and the photos
look quite good on my phone. I really did want some critique on the quality of the blooms. Now I'm just frustrated and pissed off!


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmmmm, I'm a PC person but my wife has a Mac and I had to get use to using it. It is very different how you access stored information. Have you been able to get to the download section? 

If you click on what looks like a hard drive on your desktop screen. It brings up everything in your computer. The menu to the left side will have the main folders. Find the one that has what you "named" your computer. Click on it and the right side of the screen should open up new files. One of the files will say downloads. That should have everything you have ever downloaded in it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 3, 2013)

Are you using Apple Mail on your Mac? 

If you want to try an experiment, email the photos to me and I'll forward them to your mac account to see if the problem is with the Mac's mail program or with the phone's.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 3, 2013)

By-the-way, I e-mail photos to my wife's Mac from my cell phone. My phone is an HTC Evo.


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a long talk with Samsung support last night and I have to use the
Kies app to download photos. I should have had a USB cable in my Samsung box, but it isn't there. I can do it wireless, but haven't had time
to read the tutorial yet. I'm just a tad annoyed with Verizon for not including the cable and will have to buy one. yada yada yada!

As many of you on EST can tell, I never have time to get on my computer
until after midnight and my mind is pretty much fried by this time. I run
a business (and digging season is starting), husband, greenhouse, five dogs,
two parrots and a cat to care for...sometimes life just takes all day. I will
get this procedure sooner or later...probably later.

Billy, I have several photos I emailed to myself a couple of months ago, but can't now
for some reason or other that makes no sense and Samsung only offered the Kies app
as explanation. Go figure.

Dot, I don't have Apple Mail. My email comes through AT&T on Safari. If I had your
addy, I can send you a photo via that route.

Oh, Billy, I have no trouble accessing the photos already on my computer via email.
It's the newer photos that I can't get from phone to computer.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, _when_  you get the issues resolved we will enjoy any photos, thanks.


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2013)

More than you really wanted to know, huh, Eric???


----------



## keithrs (Mar 5, 2013)

Why not just get an app for which ever photo service you use and upload straight to your account. That's how I upload photo for use on the net. Simple and easy.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 5, 2013)

What if you took pictures with your webcam on your computer? They wouldn't be best quality but it would do until you get something figured out.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought I was going to read something about basket culture on this thread not basket case! (your phone/MAC I mean)


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2013)

Both apply to me TX King. Whatcha wanna know?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2013)

(I was just making a funny because I knew you would go along with it,thanks)
How often are you watering? Greenhouse? Indoors?


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a very humid greenhouse and no sun of late. It's been overcast and
rainy all winter so I only water maybe once a week and sometimes that's
pushing it as I've managed to rot a weak urbanianum. I have another that's been in bud practically forever and seems stuck.

The basket drains really well and that's what I wanted to test. I think I'm
going to move a couple more Paph. hybrids into baskets and hang 'em.
My benches are getting a bit crowded and I don't have a stove in there!

Keithrs, I'll give that a try when I have time. Right now tax time for the nursery and
personal is the top priority. I don't wanna go to the slammer!


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 18, 2013)

You may want to try dropbox, add the app to your phone 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dropbox.android&hl=en
and add it to your computer to grab the photos.
Once you do any photos added to dropbox from your phone will automatically be accessible by your computer.


----------



## Ryan Young (Dec 18, 2013)

I recently repotted my Paph Wössner Kolarmi in a plastic 'wicker weaved' basket, and mixed up and seasoned for 3 weeks, a paph recipe mix found on the web, and will report back in several months.


----------



## limuhead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll post some pics when I get a chance. I have been dropping loads of stuff in baskets; Jiffy peat pots too. Great results with both. A friend of mine, Roy Tokunaga from H&R said that baskets or similar culture are one of the keys to avoid 'waterlogging' as he calls it. Roots can handle being wet as long as there is a good amount of air in there as well. He grows everything under shade cloth. Winter here can mean days on end with heavy rain. In the past he told me he has lost loads of plants. Now in the winter with more air in the pots his plants not only survive periods of heavy rain, they are doing better than ever...


----------

